# Panasonic GX-85 with 12-32



## DarkShadow (Oct 10, 2018)

So I decided to step into the mirrorless M4/3 not sure if i would like it but picked up a Panasonic range finder style GX-85 with a basic kit lens . Heard some bad about the EVF of color smearing or something like that but not seeing it, it is smaller compared to some but it clear and bright I dont even need my glasses on.Got some good light for a change today for testing.As always i like to see how the jpeg engines are improving SOOC standard picture control NR all the way down - 5 sharpening +1  AF-S  - 1 Area everything else at its defaults. But here are some street shots today.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 10, 2018)

Very nice detailed shots.....


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks Jeff, from the Panasonic GX85 12-32 kit lens man falling in love with the Panasonic M4/3.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 10, 2018)

I have the Panasonic GX9 which came with the same kit lense. I have a few other lenses as well. Great cameras and easy to carry around.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 10, 2018)

Thats the one I really want is the GX9 but will wait a while maybe for some price drops but still to new yet i think for that.I thought the GX9 Came with the 12-60mm which is a better lens better focal range for sure.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 11, 2018)

I think it depends which country you are in as to which lense you get with it. I did have the 12 to 60 already so ended up with an extra. I think the IQ is good on the 12-32 though.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 11, 2018)

More street shots 

 

 today in the rainy weather


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 12, 2018)

I took this shot with the Panasonic GX9 with the 12-32. It didnt turn out to badly though I forgot to turn off the image stabilization. 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 12, 2018)

Excellent Beautiful image quality.Now I have the G9 Bug for the wildlife.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 12, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> Excellent Beautiful image quality.Now I have the G9 Bug for the wildlife.


You need to talk to jeff15 for that one. Also the camerastoretv did a review with a guy who shoots wildlife, moose, bear etc

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 12, 2018)

I seen that review@ 20 FPS at full res is blazing fast.The view finder sounds amazing. My Nikon D7500 though is amazing tracking is fantastic as well as ISO performance getting keepers in 10,000 ISO and higher is nuts for a Crop Sensor.


----------

